# Tumor under the wings?



## em3 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hello. My cockatiel is 10 years old and i noticed she has something that looks to me like a tumor under her wings. First she had only one, i thought it some kind of injury, but it is there for over a year now and lately i noticed she got the same thing under her other wing too. It has form of a "ball" or something.

First i was thinking she got it, when she freaked out in her cage and tried to fly in it (maybe some of you know what i am talking about), but its not going away and i am starting to be quite concerned.


----------



## Clairey331 (Oct 21, 2009)

No idea what this could be as i never experienced this with any of mine. Help will be at hand soon im sure. I hope its nothing too bad and shes ok. I would take her to the vet.


----------



## em3 (Nov 30, 2009)

Clairey331 said:


> No idea what this could be as i never experienced this with any of mine. Help will be at hand soon im sure. I hope its nothing too bad and shes ok. I would take her to the vet.


Thank you. I hope she's ok too. She doesnt show any signs "weakness" it doesnt seem to bother her.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would take her in to an avain vet for a check up. It is best to get it checked out well it is still not bothering her. Here is a link that might help you be able to ask the vet some good questions  http://www.birdchannel.com/Diagnostics/Conditions.aspx?Body=Wings&Symptom_Id=4


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

It may be a feather cyst. Normally they are located on the upper side of the wing.


----------

